# Texas Shorthair Puppies



## brush_buster (Sep 10, 2006)

I have 5 males and 4 females for sale.......the litter's GSP Hall of Fame bloodline includes: Dixieland's Rusty, Rawhide's Clown, and Beier's Evolution.........Males $400 - Females $450......both of the parents are guide/outfitter dogs with exellent noses and temperment......... for pictures go to: http://quailslayer.tripod.com/shorthair_puppies/

e-mail me if you're interested...... [email protected]


----------



## brush_buster (Sep 10, 2006)

TTT


----------

